# More On Bear Killed In Harrison County



## mpd5094 (Jun 20, 2005)

Massillon man will not face charges for killing black bear. Just read it in the Massillon paper. Thought you guys would be interested. Not saying much about it. Here's the link.

http://www.indeonline.com/newsnow/x...man-who-shot-black-bear-will-not-face-charges


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

well theres an informative link.lol

i heard on another site the bear actually had powder burns on his face. dont know how true that is, but i love good dish


----------



## Guest (Dec 29, 2010)

wonder if it was a politician who shot the bear? no charges, no info, quiet little investigation.


----------



## Wow (May 17, 2010)

ezbite, I'm commin' to rescue my kidnapped monkey! Better have eyes in the back of your head...........................................................................................................................


----------



## 7thcorpsFA (Mar 6, 2010)

rapman said:


> wonder if it was a politician who shot the bear? no charges, no info, quiet little investigation.


Maybe it was a guy defending himself from an aggressive bear, and they knew it. Black bears rarely attack humans, but it does happen.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

Wow said:


> ezbite, I'm commin' to rescue my kidnapped monkey! Better have eyes in the back of your head...........................................................................................................................
> View attachment 39939


LOL, he's mine NOW!!


----------

